# Official Ronny Turiaf Thread - Everything Ronny



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Just reported on NBC. He needs open heart surgery for an enlarged aorta and will miss the entire season. However, the good news is that the doctors believe it is *NOT CAREER THREATENING* and should be able to return for the 2006-2007 season.

Edit: Not necessarily career-threatening but could be if he needs a valve replacement.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

awwwww man.....this really sux


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

 The worst has happened.

Get well soon Ronny.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Good luck to Ronny, it's unfortunate that he didn't get a contract signed before this happened, but that's business. I wonder if the Lakers are allowed to compensate him in anyway?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

is he gonna be a laker next year though?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*



Lakermike05 said:


> is he gonna be a laker next year though?


Wow that's right, he's won't be under contract.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

wow this is big, I thought Turiaf would be great off the bench with his energy and post defense.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Wow. Is it me, or does there seem to be alot of heart problems going on around the league in the past three months?

Fred Hoiberg
Eddy Curry
Stromile Swift
Juwan Howard
Ronny Turiaf

Hope Ronny gets well soon. He was a favorite of mine in college.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*



The One said:


> Wow that's right, he's won't be under contract.


We still keep his draft rights though. Only way he goes to another team is if we trade his rights or renounce them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Hope he gets better, but not a good way to start a career.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

What's the surgery actually do?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Damn, this sucks on so many levels. Get well soon Ronny.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Get it done man, get it done.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Get well soon Ronny. :no:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Aweee..

Get well soon, Ronnie.

Now, we need to find a PF. :sigh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Some things are more important than basketball. In this case without question it is. Get well soon Ronny. Hope to see ya as a Laker in the future. 

We must move on.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

well nothing we can do about this but pray it goes on right...good luck ronny


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

This is way more important than basketball . My prayers go out to Ronny I hope he has a sucessful surgery .


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

god damnit


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*



Rawse said:


> Wow. Is it me, or does there seem to be alot of heart problems going on around the league in the past three months?
> 
> Fred Hoiberg
> Eddy Curry
> ...


It's very common in taller people to have a great deal of heart trouble. The NBA is a perfect place to see it because of that.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

 ,, this sucks bad for ronnie and the lakers


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

DAMN! Hope he does okay. I was really excited to see him this year too.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

damn


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Best wishes to Ronny of course, even if he never plays a game in a Lakers uniform, life is much more important than basketball. One thought/query about Marcus Douthit...is he coming, already here? I'm not up on his status, so if anybody is...
I know the Lakers still own his rights for the coming season and were hoping he would be ready to play after performing fairly well overseas.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Turiaf fails physical, needs heart surgery










LOS ANGELES, CA... - Ronny Turiaf's NBA career may be over, before it's even begun. Shocking news out of Los Angeles Thursday about the former Gonzaga great.After signing a two-year contract with the Lakers, Ronny Turiaf was looking forward to a big rookie season, but he won't get that chance.

Late Thursday afternoon, KHQ Local News confirmed through Turiaf's agent Bouna Ndiaye, that the former Gonzaga star failed his physical with the Lakers because of an enlarged heart.

Turiaf will meet with team doctors Friday to schedule surgery, which will be paid for by the Lakers.

However Turiaf will miss his entire rookie season and his future beyond that appears uncertain.

Turiaf did sign his contract with the Lakers but John Black, the team's Public Relations Director, would not discuss any specifics with KHQ over the phone. He said the team could make a formal announcement about Turiaf's health Friday.

Details on HCM

Very serious stuff. Prayers are with Ronny!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Ronny gone. Soo many emotions that I feel right now.
  :upset: :curse: :sad:  :heart:


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

This just sucks, and hits me REAL close to home. I have the same disease (HCM), but it's not as bad to where I need to have surgery...but oh this sucks, and like me, I'm glad they caught it, before something happened while he was playing. (just like me playin football...im glad we caught it, for anything happened)...

Get well Ronny.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

From what I've read his condition IS career threatening. In fact there's probably more of a chance he won't play again than he will.


This seriously sucks. I'm a huge Gonzaga fan and have been watching Ronny play for the past four years. Everyone has always said Ronny has the biggest heart on the basketball court, it's amazing that that is the very thing which might do him in. I was really looking forward to seeing Ronny be successful in the NBA. The guy has something a lot of other basketball players lack. I sure hope the things I have read are wrong and that he will play again. 

However most of all I just hope he lives for a very long time.


----------



## Limee (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Good luck and get well soon.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

He would have been REALLY helpful for you guys this year...I hope he gets better.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Heart surgery for Turiaf
LAKERS: The No. 2 draft pick will miss at least one season, but his life may have been saved.









Ronny Turiaf, a power forward from Gonzaga, has an enlarged aortic root in his heart.



> EL SEGUNDO - After taking several tests following his physical, Lakers forward Ronny Turiaf was informed that he has an enlarged aortic root in his heart and will have to have open-heart surgery.
> 
> Lakers public relations director John Black said Thursday that Turiaf, 22, *will have the procedure in four to six weeks and that his life may been saved by the discovery of this problem.*
> 
> ...


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

What the hell; very bad news for ronny ,the lakers and the national french team !!!!!!!!!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Best wishes and prayers to Ronny.


Let's hope Kwame can play enough minutes at PF.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

I'm hopeful for Ronny that his surgery is a success and that he may one day return to play for the Lakers. That being said, I do not want to see another Hank Gathers incident. Gathers was something of a hero to me as a youth and it was absolutely crushing to see him collapse and lose his life on the court due to a heart ailment. While that was 15 years ago and medical science has undoubtedly found new and improved ways to treat such conditions, it's still such a scary thing knowing that it only takes one instance of over-exertion and someone's life can end in a flash. I'm just very wary of seeing anybody play such a physically demanding sport as basketball, especially at the professional level after undergoing this precedure.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

From the press conference:

The 570 sports report said that the Ronny Turiaf press conference ended and, through tears, Ronny said that his career is not over and that he was really touched regarding a call from Kobe saying that Kobe can't wait to see him in a Lakers uniform next year.

Lakers organisation will pay medical expenses and for the rehabilitation too, bills for accomodation, food, electricity...

Buss has promised a job in the staff of the franchise if he can't play next year
if he can, he will be a laker

and his furure depends of he next operation
if he has a valve, no more basket, else he will can play


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*



Sean said:


> From the press conference:
> 
> The 570 sports report said that the Ronny Turiaf press conference ended and, through tears, Ronny said that his career is not over and that he was really touched regarding a call from Kobe saying that Kobe can't wait to see him in a Lakers uniform next year.
> 
> ...


That really classy of Dr Buss and the organization! Thats why Im happy to be a Laker fan!:cheers: :buddies:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Very classy by Buss, lets hope Turiaf can fully recover.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

He is the kind of guy that I could see getting his heart fixed and coming back and kicking ***.. I hope for his career and future in the NBA the valve doesnt need to be replaced... If it does, than I wish him a long and happy life. And hopefully the Lakers can get lucky enough to one day find a guy like him again.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*



Showtime87 said:


> I'm hopeful for Ronny that his surgery is a success and that he may one day return to play for the Lakers. That being said, I do not want to see another Hank Gathers incident. Gathers was something of a hero to me as a youth and it was absolutely crushing to see him collapse and lose his life on the court due to a heart ailment. While that was 15 years ago and medical science has undoubtedly found new and improved ways to treat such conditions, it's still such a scary thing knowing that it only takes one instance of over-exertion and someone's life can end in a flash. I'm just very wary of seeing anybody play such a physically demanding sport as basketball, especially at the professional level after undergoing this precedure.


I feel you...
Remebered Reggie Lewis also... 

Screw basketball... Let's just hope Ronny will be allright! :gopray:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

I did not watch Gathers collapse live.

Reggie Lewis however, I did. I distinctly remember Larry Johnson stopping in the middle of the game to turn around and try to help him up. Johnny Newman also took a second to pause. Although he didn't die then, watching that collapse was the beginning of his end and it's one of my worst memories in basketball.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Simply put, I was shellshocked to hear this news. I'll never forget Turiaf's first nationally televised game at Gonzaga, when he was tearing it up while the announcers tried to figure out who he was. He was actually skinny back then. Even so, he played just as physical and as with as much enthusiam as he does today. 

This past June, I got a first hand taste of what Turiaf's enthusiasm for basketball is really like. In his first game at the Chicago pre-draft camp, he shook the backboard so hard on a dunk I thought the shot clock was going to fall off. The entire game he cheered his teammates on like he was at a rock concert. Hundreds of NBA types sitting in the bleachers evaluating in near silence, and there's Ronny standing up on the bench screaming at the top of his lungs. It's impossible not to like the guy. 

It's terrible that this had to happen to Rony, because he's truly one of the good guys out there. He could have made millions had he come out his sophomore or junior seasons, but he liked college so much that he decided to stay. I truly believe that he would have started or at least played a big role for you guys this year. If he does ever get to play again, he's going to be one hell of a player, I can tell you that much.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Turiaf In Surgery*

Turiaf In Surgery: Procedure began early this morning

Ronny Turiaf entered surgery early Tuesday morning at the Stanford Medical Center.

July 26, 2005

PALO ALTO, Calif. - Former Gonzaga University men's basketball standout Ronny Turiaf entered open heart surgery at 5 a.m. today at Stanford Medical Center, according to Bulldogs assistant coach Tommy Lloyd.

"Ronny was prepped for surgery at about 5 a.m., with the procedure scheduled to begin about 5:30 a.m.," Lloyd said this morning. "Assuming there aren't any complications they expect him to be out of surgery sometime around noon."

Turiaf is undergoing repair of an enlarged aortic root. The 37th pick of the Los Angeles Lakers in last month's NBA Draft, Turiaf was diagnosed with the condition last week while competing for the Lakers' Summer League team.

Lloyd said Turiaf's mother, Aline, is scheduled to arrive in Palo Alto today.

Gonzaga head coach Mark Few and assistant coaches Bill Grier and Leon Rice are also in Palo Alto. Lloyd said he expects Few, Grier and Rice to return to the recruiting trail when Turiaf is out of surgery and they have met with the doctor. All of the coaches were with Turiaf prior to him being taken to surgery this morning.

An e-mail account has been established at Gonzaga University to allow fans to send Turiaf their get well wishes. He can be e-mailed at [email protected].

Well wishers who would like to send Turiaf a greeting card may do so to the following address:

Gonzaga Men's Basketball
c/o Ronny Turiaf
Gonzaga University
502 E Boone
Spokane, WA 99258

Well wishers are reminded that per NCAA rules no money or gifts may be sent.

http://gozags.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/072605aaf.html


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Turiaf In Surgery*

Hope everything is going fine!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Early prognosis good for Turiaf*

Early prognosis good for Turiaf

From staff reports
July 26, 2005









Get well notes line a hallway in the administration building Monday at Gonzaga University. (Brian Plonka/Spokesman-Review)


The early prognosis for basketball standout Ronny Turiaf appears promising.

After more than six hours in open-heart surgery today, doctors at Stanford University Medical Center were able to repair an enlarged aortic root in Turiaf’s heart without having to replace the valve, a hospital official said.

“That’s terrific news,” said Gonzaga University coach Mark Few. “It’s as good as we could have hoped for.”

Although it was too early to predict what kind of recovery the former Gonzaga star could expect, a valve replacement likely would have ended Turiaf’s chances of playing in the NBA.

Los Angeles Lakers officials, who chose Turiaf in the second round of this year’s NBA draft, had warned that they wouldn’t let Turiaf play for them if his heart valve had to be replaced.

The defect was detected during a physical required by the Lakers as part of his pro contract. The Lakers agreed to pay for the surgery regardless of the outcome.

http://www.spokesmanreview.com/breaking/story.asp?submitDate=200572614378


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Great to hear Ronny made it through OK. Hopefully he recovers and he's back on the court next season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Early prognosis good for Turiaf*



Sean said:


> Early prognosis good for Turiaf
> 
> From staff reports
> July 26, 2005
> ...


Best wishes to Ronny... 

May he have a full recovery... :clap:


----------



## Obesa cantavit (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

Great post. I loved the picture. Get well Ronny and hopefully if you're up to it, play for the Lakers when you are better.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

This the greatest news we can hope for. No valve replacing needed! I hope you have a speedy recovery and see you in Lakers uniform next season!


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

*Ronny's Aorta*

ABC News just reported that Turaif's aorta was only needed to be repaired and not replaced so that gives better recovery for Turiaf  !


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf out for the season*

I heard on the radio today that his surgery was a success. That's great news.

Just read about Buss' offering to pay for the medical expenses, too. Classy. I'm impressed.

Here's hoping Ronny makes a full recovery.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Ronny's Aorta*

what does that mean...he might play in the playoffs?


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Ronny Turiaf Thread - Surgery went well*

Great news to hear. I've been a fan of Turiaf's for 3 years, living just 3 hours away. Getting a repair as opposed to a replacement is so huge, even if he never plays again.

My mother has the same condition - she's put off the repair surgery so she can maximize her Social Security Benefits before retiring, but has kept a close watch on it. The surgeons she's met have been pretty clear to her - you likely get ONE replacement, and it probably lasts around 5 years. That's a sobering concept.

Glad to hear that things went for the best with Ronny!!


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Official Ronny Turiaf Thread - Surgery went well*

The Lakers always treat their players the right way. Look at Mitch. We traded for him and his knees were so bad he couldn't play. Buss ended up paying him the last 20 years anyway to sit around and do nothing.

Seriously, I'm guessing that if Turiaf is unable to resume his playing career, the Lakers will make him an International scout. I have a feeling he plays again though. That kid wants it too bad.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Ronny Turiaf Thread - Surgery went well*

thank you lord!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Ronny Turiaf Thread - Surgery went well*


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Turiaf optimistic following surgery*

Turiaf optimistic following surgery

He will need several months to recover

By Ross Siler, Staff Writer

Lakers forward Ronny Turiaf underwent successful open-heart surgery Tuesday at Stanford University Medical Center, with the team hopeful he could resume his basketball career after he recovers.

The surgery lasted approximately six hours and repaired an enlarged aortic root found by team doctors last week. Turiaf did not need to have his aortic valve replaced, which the Lakers had said was a key factor in determining whether he would play again.

"We're anticipating there will be a three- or four-month recovery period at which time he'll be reevaluated," Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak said. "That's how we're going to plan."

Turiaf is expected to remain hospitalized for about a week, then return to Spokane, Wash., where he played at Gonzaga, to recover. His college coach, Mark Few, flew to Palo Alto with three Zags assistants to be with Turiaf as he underwent surgery.

Kupchak spoke with Turiaf on Monday and said there was a "bounce in his voice" even while admitting he was fearful of the surgery. Turiaf vowed to play basketball again in his conversation with Kupchak.

"You just can't imagine a young person going through something like that," Kupchak said.

more...
http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2982686,00.html


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Official Ronny Turiaf Thread - Surgery went well*

Whether or not he ever plays for us or any other team I glad he's doing well now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Official Ronny Turiaf Thread - Surgery went well*

Thank god they didn't need to replace that valve, he would have been psychologically crushed if he knew he couldn't play bball again. It was really amazing to see how determined he was to get through the surgery in his interview.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

*Turiaf*

This thread is for Turiaf Let god to make him healthy again AMEN and if u agree with me respond


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Official Ronny Turiaf Thread - Surgery went well*

That's a very good news to hear. Major major props to the surgeon. I have to say that the Lakers organization has been top notch with Ronny, paying the bills and offering a job if he can't resume his basketball career, you couldn't ask for better support. I've never been a Lakers fan but my admiration for the Lakers has really jumped off the roof with that one. I'm glad Ronny got drafted by the Lakers.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Turiaf*

agree

hope everything goes good for him and he can get back to playing ball


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Turiaf*

He's not that important to the Lakers Squad but nevertheless. May he become healthy and MVP of next years all-star game.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Turiaf*



Shadyballa8D12 said:


> He's not that important to the Lakers Squad but nevertheless. May he become healthy and MVP of next years all-star game.



wow that will never happen


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Turiaf*



Shadyballa8D12 said:


> He's not that important to the Lakers Squad but nevertheless. May he become healthy and MVP of next years all-star game.


dude he is important to the lakers...he's got heart something lakers need right now


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Turiaf*



Lakermike05 said:


> dude he is important to the lakers...he's got heart something lakers need right now


a very large heart :| , all the best ronny


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*The program and town pray for recovery*

By Andy Katz, ESPN.com

Ronny Turiaf was being wheeled into the operating room when he said his goodbyes to his family -- his Gonzaga family.

There he was Wednesday, a 22-year-old Frenchman about to have open-heart surgery, his life in the hands of Dr. Craig Miller of the Stanford Medical Center as the doctor tried to correct Turiaf's life-threatening enlarged aortic root.

And, in what had to be the scariest moment of his life, he referenced his love for the university, for his coaches, and for the people who took him in as a relative unknown and helped him blossom into an NBA prospect, culminating in a West Coast Conference Player of the Year award last season and getting drafted No. 37 overall by the Los Angeles Lakers.

"It was my turn to say goodbye, to hold his hand, to give him a hug, and then Ronny said something to me that I'll never forget," said Steve Hertz, Gonzaga's director of athletic relations. "He said, 'Coach, I'll be a great Zag and I will fight for all of us.' There were tears in his eyes. There were tears in all of our eyes. He's a great example of what a Division I athlete can be."

Turiaf pulled through the surgery Tuesday about as well as expected. Miller didn't have to replace the aortic valve, correcting the problem instead. According to The (Spokane, Wash.) Spokesman-Review, which had a reporter at the hospital, Miller "inserted a synthetic conduit into the base of the aorta." This apparently strengthened the walls of the aorta, possibly allowing Turiaf to return to the Lakers, or to play any professional basketball, in the future.

"Right before, Ronny grabbed me and said, 'You're my boy, be strong.' He took each one of us and said goodbye to us," said Gonzaga assistant Tommy Lloyd, who recruited Turiaf in France five years ago. "He is family to me. He's family to all of us. I'm really close to him. He's the godfather to my son. I'm not leaving here until he leaves. So, I'll be here the whole week and I'll wear these tiles out pacing."

The condition was discovered July 21. Doctors in Los Angeles checked on a heart abnormality after one initially was discovered during a physical at the Chicago predraft camp in June.

Three days after the Lakers announced Turiaf would have the surgery, subsequently voiding his newly agreed-upon two-year guaranteed contract, Turiaf was getting ready for the procedure in Palo Alto, Calif. (The Lakers generously paid for the surgery.)

more...
http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/columns/story?columnist=katz_andy&id=2117958


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Turiaf Released From Hospital*

Turiaf Released From Hospital: Rehabilitation program next step

Aug. 2, 2005

PALO ALTO, Calif. - Former Gonzaga University men's basketball standout Ronny Turiaf was released from Stanford Medical Center on Tuesday, one week after undergoing open heart surgery to repair an enlarged aortic root.

"I am excited to return home to Spokane to continue my rehabilitation," Turiaf said. "I ask that you please respect my privacy at this time while I get settled in my new situation. As soon as I return to Spokane, get settled and have my rehabilitation program outlined I will meet with the media to update you to the best of my ability as to what is ahead for me."

Turiaf was the 37th pick of the Los Angeles Lakers in the June NBA Draft. He was playing with the Lakers Summer League team when his heart ailment was diagnosed. He underwent surgery July 26.

An e-mail address to send Ronny get-well messages has been established at [email protected]. 

http://gozags.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/080205aaa.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from zagnut08 @ LG:

"Just to let you guys know...Ronny was at GU the other day very gingerly dribbling up and down the court...obviously not exerting himself yet. He is getting to the point where he can get around on his own...and may have a press conference in the near future"

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=7061&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great news! :clap: :clap: :clap: :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good to hear :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I am glad all went well.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Turiaf*



The Mix said:


> He's not that important to the Lakers Squad but nevertheless. May he become healthy and MVP of next years all-star game.


Hey I never posted that. WTF

So do the Lakers just lose their second round pick? When he comes back he can sign with any team right?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Turiaf*



The Mix said:


> Hey I never posted that. WTF
> 
> So do the Lakers just lose their second round pick? When he comes back he can sign with any team right?



no and no. The Lakers still have his rights.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Turiaf*

ok good.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ronny Turiaf has lost 25 pounds, but he hasn't lost his desire to play for the Lakers in 2006-07.

"I'm going to play basketball again. My heart is fixed," Turiaf said at Gonzaga University. The news conference at Turiaf's alma mater marked his first public appearance since he underwent open-heart surgery July 26.

Turiaf, the Lakers' second-round draft pick in June, had his contract voided when he failed a team physical because of an enlarged aortic valve. Doctors told Turiaf from the outset that he would miss at least one season, but Turiaf said he hopes to practice with the Lakers at some point in 2005-06.

"I can now ride the [stationary] bike 10 or 15 minutes, and I can dribble the ball on the court," Turiaf said. "My heart rate goes up pretty fast. I can't sprint [when dribbling], but I'm moving faster than a walk."

Turiaf said the Lakers paid for his operation, and his rehabilitation and living expenses are covered through Gonzaga by an NCAA-approved plan for major financial needs.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,3041409.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> Turiaf, who canceled a scheduled news conference on Aug. 5 because of a severe headache, said he is feeling much better and has begun riding a stationary bicycle and is dribbling a basketball up and down the court. He lost 25 pounds and is still weak and fatigued, he said.
> 
> His doctors told him he can start playing basketball again on a limited basis in about three months, Turiaf said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-lakers-turiaf&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Turiaf said he has stayed in regular contact with Lakers guard Sasha Vujacic, whom Turiaf befriended in the summer-league season. New Laker Kwame Brown also has sent a get-well package.



http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/08/20/sections/sports/pro/article_642267.php


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

He looks great. heres a link to some video of his press conference.

http://www.spokesmanreview.com/media/video/play.asp?file=081905_turiaf_hi.mov

http://www.spokesmanreview.com/local/story.asp?ID=86340


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Sean said:


> He looks great. heres a link to some video of his press conference.
> 
> http://www.spokesmanreview.com/media/video/play.asp?file=081905_turiaf_hi.mov
> 
> http://www.spokesmanreview.com/local/story.asp?ID=86340


Thanx Sean.....He looks skinny but his faith is very strong I wish a speedy recovery and hope he'll suit up soon


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Lakers F Turiaf optimistic about quick recovery*

Lakers F Turiaf optimistic about quick recovery

August 23, 2005

PARIS (Ticker) - Los Angeles Lakers forward Ronny Turiaf, who underwent a heart operation last month, may not miss his rookie season after all.

"But I am confident and determined to show everyone that a player can come back from a heart operation. I will play basketball again."

Before the operation, there were some fears Turiaf might not play again. Other doctors estimated his recovery time between six and 12 months. His swift return has surprised everyone - except himself.

"There is nothing surprising for me," he said. "Three days after the operation, I walked 10 steps in my hospital bedroom and the next day I did 12. Then I started walking in the corridors with the help of my mother and the nurses. I am very well supported."

Turiaf will undergo further medical examinations in early November, just after the start of the regular season. *If the results are positive, he could join the Lakers later that month and gradually resume training with them throughout December.*

"I feel fine, even if I am still very tired and too thin," he said. "I lost 11 kilos (25 pounds). The pain I felt after the operation has gone. Before it was like something wanted to come out of my chest. I always had to stay on my back.

"Now it's a bit painful in the morning when I wake up, but I don't take any painkillers anymore. I was so scared not to be able to play basketball again that seeing how well I have recovered makes me feel very happy."
*
Turiaf sounds as if he fully intends to play this season.

"I have never been so motivated in my life," he said. "I feel I am back already." *

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=lakersturiaf&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ronny is also supposed to be on with Fred Roggin this hour...

http://www.1540theticket.com/main.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

recap

- Feels good to be part of the LA community, enjoys the way he was received by the LA fans, one of the most "prestigious franchises"

- feels fantastic. working out in Spokane. trying to get back in shape

- lost 25 pounds, feels good. mentioned becoming as model for versace...LOL, devoted to playing bball and will get back to 250 and strong

- not going too fast per dr orders

- no problems since surgery, drs did a good job fixing him up

- misses playing

- never had any heart problems before, no symptoms; regular exam found the problem. 

- first thoughts after being told about heart: "crap, have to put my career on hold"

- scared at the press conference, but not since. more concerned with resuming career for his family

- does not remember coming out of surgery for the first 2 or 3 days; felt better after 2 weeks, thoughts about bball

- tony parker called, as did boris diaw; old GU coaches, kupchak, ronnie lester came to see him

- taking it one day at a time. appt on nov 7 to see if he can practice again, doesn't think he will be ready in 2 or 3 months. hopefully by december.

- "don't doubt me, I'll be in purple and gold soon"


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

He's a good fellow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers F Turiaf optimistic about quick recovery*



Sean said:


> Lakers F Turiaf optimistic about quick recovery
> 
> August 23, 2005
> 
> ...


Wow :eek8: :clap: :clap:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sean said:


> (...)
> 
> - taking it one day at a time. appt on nov 7 to see if he can practice again, doesn't think he will be ready in 2 or 3 months. hopefully by december.
> 
> - "don't doubt me, I'll be in purple and gold soon"


:clap:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

do u guys think this guy will be a contributing player anytime soon?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

update on Ronny from zagnut08 at CL:



zagnut08 said:


> Just a quick update on the big fella.
> 
> He is back in spokane as you all know, he is taking a class or two at gonzaga to finish up in order to recieve his diploma. He has lost some weight, but is looking good, and moving around well.
> 
> ...


http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=39838


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

ronnys the man


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from emplay @ LG:



emplay said:


> A personal message from Ronny Turiaf:
> 
> "Tell the lakers fans im doing awesome and hoping to bring
> some energy as soon as possible.. you feel me..."


http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=8211&sid=a1722ab3ee03480637795be43c756c5c


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Laker draft pick Ronny Turiaf scrimmaged with Gonzaga players Saturday, less than four months after having open-heart surgery to repair an enlarged aortic root.

Turiaf, rehabilitating in Spokane, Wash., had three points and four rebounds in 16 minutes. He said he felt fine afterward.

"If I didn't, I wouldn't be out there," he told the Spokesman-Review.

Turiaf's future as an NBA player remains uncertain. The Lakers had no comment.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...853.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*From someone who was at the scrimmage*



zagnut08 said:


> hey guys, just wanted to let you know that earlier today gonzaga had its craziness in the kennel to kick off the year. ronny showed up which was awesome, but something suprising happened...
> 
> Second half he came out and started for one of the teams. I was a bit nervous because he was banging inside, and went to take a charge off a scream and got hit pretty hard. But he seemed to be without much noticable pain. He got up high for a block, and had some rebounds. He got fouled a few times, and made his free throws. He also had a nice turn around jumper. He went up for a put back allyoop but got fouled (no call) but slammed the rim pretty hard. He was obviously winded and wasnt hustling for all the loose balls like usual. But just thought I would let you know that he is playing, and I am glad to see that he is healing up well. He was wearing a ton of wrapping covering his chest, so he is obviously still getting back to full playing condition.


http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=42366&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good to hear that hes trying but i hope he knows what hes doing. Is he cleared for full contact by the doctors?


----------

